# Questions about Five Brothers



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi I am Eric. I have been running a construction business for several years now in Missouri. This year I decided to give the property preservation a try (mainly interested in the grass cuts). I have signed up with Five Brothers and been doing about 2 jobs a week. My question is how much grass cuts volume can a guy expect to receive from a national like Five Brothers. (Giving they pay). Also any suggestions on a good company to contract with in Missouri. Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lawn service is a shot in the dark with companies like Five Brothers. Also depends where you are located, rural, metro, etc. They have decent pay rates for mowing, and they are ones that keep sending checks. Problems develop when they give you ten mowing orders and they are all thirty miles apart.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

get ready to answer the phone 6,000 times a day to explain what that black dot on the wall is. After you convince the person that calls you at 8am that it is a house fly. A different person will call you and ask if the house needs exterminated due to the flies. This scenario will run through out the day until when you see "Rossville,MI" on your caller ID you automatically kick it to voicemail. 

Then they will ask you to return at your own cost to take better pictures of the fly on the wall. You better hope he is dead because those suckers are quick and no matter how many times you ask they will not hold still to be photographed. I have found them to be very independent in their thinking these flies.:whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> get ready to answer the phone 6,000 times a day to explain what that black dot on the wall is. After you convince the person that calls you at 8am that it is a house fly. A different person will call you and ask if the house needs exterminated due to the flies. This scenario will run through out the day until when you see "Rossville,MI" on your caller ID you automatically kick it to voicemail.
> 
> Then they will ask you to return at your own cost to take better pictures of the fly on the wall. You better hope he is dead because those suckers are quick and no matter how many times you ask they will not hold still to be photographed. I have found them to be very independent in their thinking these flies.:whistling2:


:lol::lol::lol:Thanks, I needed a good laugh today! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, Doberman is right. Multiple reps from Five Brothers will call you the day before the order is due, the day the order is due, and they will email you for updates. You tell Brenda the order is going to be done today, she hangs up and you believe all is good. Then Tiffany calls with the same question. Then later Crystal calls. It is maddening.


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I have ran into that. They give 3 days on most of their work orders. The work they give is a good fill to keep the guys busy. Still waiting on payment which seems to be slow.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have no problems with five brother.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

5 sisters would be a good new regional,wander what they would pay:thumbup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

jack125 said:


> I have no problems with five brother.


Although they do seem to pester... I think there one of the bes out there... you just need to be exeperienced enough in the trades...to answer everything they throw at you. Email access on the road is crucial... write down every phone call an email back your version and understanding.
Once you get the understanding of "how to play in their sandbox" its a breeze.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Although they do seem to pester... I think there one of the bes out there... you just need to be exeperienced enough in the trades...to answer everything they throw at you. Email access on the road is crucial... write down every phone call an email back your version and understanding.
> Once you get the understanding of "how to play in their sandbox" its a breeze.


I agree! I have worked for them for years. they pay better than the rest. Things have slowed with them in past years! two years ago theyb were my top company, now Cyprexx is and their cheap! cheap! cheap!!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

ago theyb were my top company, now Cyprexx is and their cheap! cheap! cheap!![/QUOTE]

I may be pigeon-holing my clients...but I;ve gotten away from the cheap intital services routine... Go out bust into a place...change a lock, wintz the place...gt some hazards...an we'll give your $150... not worth it... Have you checked the Brothers on their other Departments? PM me...will let you know...


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been getting a lot of good work from them the last two weeks. To the tune of 15k (mostly roofs) but I don't expect that to last. :whistling2: But they sent an email wanting us to drop our grass cut price to be more competitive with the other contractors. If I were a fly by night company, sure I would drop my prices. Not only that they dont seem to lean as I have spent 2 week fixing other peoples mistakes. Just dont know how how a guy can go on a grass cut and turn a profit when the homes are average 30 miles apart.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> I have been getting a lot of good work from them the last two weeks. To the tune of 15k (mostly roofs) but I don't expect that to last. :whistling2: But they sent an email wanting us to drop our grass cut price to be more competitive with the other contractors. If I were a fly by night company, sure I would drop my prices. Not only that they dont seem to lean as I have spent 2 week fixing other peoples mistakes. Just dont know how how a guy can go on a grass cut and turn a profit when the homes are average 30 miles apart.






Don't drop your rates.


As with most nationals if they are talking they are lying. Chances are very high they don't have any body else in your area to compete with but that will not stop them or any of the other alphabet soup name companies.


Enjoy them while it lasts, eventually the honey moon will be over and the lies and BS really starts.


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Don't drop your rates.
> 
> 
> As with most nationals if they are talking they are lying. Chances are very high they don't have any body else in your area to compete with but that will not stop them or any of the other alphabet soup name companies.
> ...


Thanks for the advise. I couldnt afford to drop the price any lower than what it already is. Price of fuel its would be hard to go next door for 40 a yard.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they had three contractors in your area, why would they need you to drop your prices? Why not just use the cheaper guys? Right.....:glare:


----------

